# 95 Toyota tacoma



## Tonyd56 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello all. Recently my wood hauler has been giving me trouble because the electrical pig tail to the fuel pump is corroding. It's a five prong plug that you cannot buy new. Tacomas are nearly impossible to find at junk yards, but camrys are not. Camrys have a five prong pigtail. I am wondering if I can take the pigtail off a Camry and use on my taco. Anybody out there know for certain?


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 8, 2013)

Go to Toyota Tacoma Forums - Tacoma World sign up & post the question...

There's an incredible amount of info on this site.

I have a 2001 Taco 4x4 SR5


----------



## beerbelly (Mar 11, 2013)

Tonyd56 said:


> Hello all. Recently my wood hauler has been giving me trouble because the electrical pig tail to the fuel pump is corroding. It's a five prong plug that you cannot buy new. Tacomas are nearly impossible to find at junk yards, but camrys are not. Camrys have a five prong pigtail. I am wondering if I can take the pigtail off a Camry and use on my taco. Anybody out there know for certain?



As long as it is the same style connector it will work. i.e.., plugs into your connector. Just splice the wires to the corresponding terminal locations so they match your existing ones. (do them one at a time) Don't worry about the wire colors, just MAKE SURE the correct wire goes in the correct location. I agree with "Stihl" ^ ..tacoworld has great info. Make sure you solder your splices and cover each wire with heat shrink. You want to keep it waterproof. Good luck.


----------

